# Help on GPS Update Disk



## dgarratt (Dec 3, 2008)

Finding out what disk I need and how up to date it is has driven me crazy. Nissan tell me to talk to a dealer. I have spoken to 5 dealers in my area.

1 tells me my 4 year old disk is the current version
1 tells me they can't get their computer to work
1 never called me back
1 gives me a part number but does not know how up to date it is and quotes me £316 for it.
1 gives me a part number (same one) but says it's £600 and also does not know how old the map is.

My 2005 x-trail has map disk with 25920 BA020 on it, and the votes from 2 of the dealers above imply that I may need a new disk with 25920 BA05A on it - but they don't fill me with confidence.

I had an email back from Nissan today with a reference number EOE353R in it. However none of the dealers can find this number.

Despair !

Does anyone have a DVD with 25920 BA05A on it. Does it work in an X-TRAIL 2005 system and importantly how up to date is it ?

Is there a more up-to-date disk ?

Many thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

Check this out:

nissan sat nav, GPS Software items at low prices on eBay.co.uk

Hope that helps.


----------



## dgarratt (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been trawling ebay and contacting sellers about their DVD's but I've yet to find the specific part number I need. There seem to be hundred of combinations. Not so clever Nissan eh....


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

Try posting here:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/:)


----------



## Richs01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*X Trail sat nav dvd*

Hi

I have the same problem. Just bought an x-trail 2005 (55 reg) but the sat nav disc was missing. Thought it would be an easy job and chaep job to get a new one, i was quoted £375 inc vat!

Apparently we both need the same part number (25920 BA05A) have you had any luck with finding one at a sensible price?

Rich


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

Try this...should solve your problems

UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum • Login


----------



## dgarratt (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Richs01,

Rumour has it that that the current disks (may be)

Nissan Part No "KE288 9996X 06" - 2006 MAP DISK

My dealer has said I need a program disk too, but he quoted "25920 BA06A" which I think is a map disk reference as well.

Again confidence is low.

I am waiting for a call back from Nissan Cust Care on 01923 899999.

Initially they told me to speak to a dealer. However when I told them that no 2 dealers give me the same answer and pressed the point they agreed to pass the question on to someone on Cust Service.

If and when I find out more I will let you know.

Dave


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Nissan uses Navteq in all their new systems. You can buy a factory disc here. It said $190 for '05 XTrail.


----------



## dgarratt (Dec 3, 2008)

Unfortunately if you select Eurupe rather than USA the only Nissan factory installed system on the list is for a Primara - nothing else.

I tried emailing them and they were not very helpful - just said ask Nissan.

Thanks anyway

Dave


----------



## dgarratt (Dec 3, 2008)

I've just aquired a 25920 BA06A map disk and a program disk. I've been able to run the map disk with my current software without any problems.


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

I have version 6.7 for sale.
Email me [email protected]


----------



## higgsp (Sep 4, 2014)

*No Disc GPS message*

Ours is a different issue. Our 2014 Nissan Navara STX V6 has just had an update through a dealer as part of its warranty. It now continuously displays NO DISC. Can any one help us with this problem.


----------

